# Multidomain Zertifikat unter ISPConfig



## mark.b (20. Apr. 2008)

Ist ISPConfig in der Lage, neben SSL für einzelne Webseiten auf eigenen IPs, auch mit einem Multidomain Zertifikat umzugehen ?

Laut ssl-faq gibt es Multidomain Zertifikate für eine IP:
Zitat: "Zudem erlauben neuere Apache- und IIS-Versionen abweichend vom SSL-Standard, mehrere SSL Seiten über eine IP-Adresse zu betreiben, sofern sie das gleiche Zertifikat verwenden."

Da diese Zertifikate einiges an Geld sparen, würden wir diese gern umsetzen.
Allerdings scheint das direkt unter ISPconfig nichts zu werden, da die Option SSL für eine Webseite nur einmal pro IP realisierbar ist.

Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler ?

Danke
mb


----------



## Till (20. Apr. 2008)

Multidomain SSL Zertifikate werden noch nicht unterstützt. Soweit ich weiß unterstützen die aktuell mit den Linux Distributionen ausgelieferten Apaches auch noch keine Multi-Domain Zertifikate.

Du findest aber auf howtoforge.com ein Howto, wei man unter ispconfig mehrere Domains mit einem SSL Zertifikat laufen lassen kann.


----------



## xxfog (17. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Till,

wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand dazu? Unterstützt ISPconfig 3 die Multidomain Zertifikate jetzt? Ich konnte leider kein HowTo dazu finden :-(

viele Grüße
Steffan


----------



## Till (17. Sep. 2010)

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, habe es nicht getestet.


----------



## andy1965 (6. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

finde dieses Howto leider auch nicht.

ein Link wäre toll.

Danke


----------



## die-andis (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wollte mal Fragen (bevor ich so ein Zertifikat bestelle) ob ISPCONFIG in der aktuellen Version (3.0.5.4p8, Debian 8 Jessie (Apache2) das mittlerweile unterstützt?
Hat´s schon jemand gemacht?
Erfahrungen?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2015)

Multidomain Certs funktionieren.


----------



## die-andis (8. Okt. 2015)

Danke für die Info!

Gibt es dafür ein HowTo? Habe bisher leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## nowayback (8. Okt. 2015)

einfach das zertifikat bei den entsprechenden websites in die ssl felder kopieren... also überall crt, csr und key + ggf. noch bundle. ist nichts dabei.


----------



## JeGr (30. Okt. 2015)

Das "WIE" hängt immer stark davon ab, was du eigentlich tun willst. Manche CAs bieten dir entsprechende Frontends an, wo du die Domains hinterlegst die du im Cert haben willst, andere wollen einen gültigen CSR haben. Je nachdem sieht die Lösung unterschiedlich aus.
Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass ich ein StartSSL Zertifikat mit mehreren Domains UND Wildcard Domains (SAN+Wildcards) am Laufen habe, sowohl für Mail, Web, Control Panel etc. und das keinerlei Probleme macht.


----------

